
YouPorn goes PWA progressive with new mobile web apps for Android and iOS - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/19/youporn-goes-progressive-with-new-mobile-web-apps-for-android-and-ios/
======
krrrh
> But there are other advantages too, such as local storage, meaning that
> YouPorn can store information such as a user’s favorite videos locally on
> the device so that this information is not sent to YouPorn’s servers.

This is a pretty inscrutable sentence. There’s nothing about a PWA that
ensures additional privacy, and nothing stopping them from using local storage
and not collecting this data on the regular website if they chose to.

~~~
thinkingemote
I think PWAs can mean less privacy as they run (from home) in non extension
enabled browser instance.

I've not got any confirmation on this, but if you have a fully tricked out
Firefox mobile on your Android device and load a PWA from your home screen it
will not load your extensions and you cannot access them or the browser
settings.

Seems like many website developers would love PWAs if it means more ads and
income for their companies.

------
TicklishTiger
The one problem that is left with PWAs is that they do not support local file
access.

So they have to store data in the browsers local storage. And that is wiped
out when the user deletes their browsing data.

------
crb002
PWA in Urban Dictionary is curiously on point,
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PWA](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PWA)

